# Roku 2 and Pro Cycling even possible?



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

All I have is the Roku 2 that I purchased yesterday to use Netflix on my television sorta thing.

Question:
I did a search and all I could find was a very limited thread here from a year ago.

What do I need to get to watch any sort of Pro Cycling on my Roku 2?
Ideas?

Anyone have any luck with this yet?

-ryd


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

No luck so far... Roku still has no app for NBC sports....just an NBC one..bummer!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

A Eurosport feed would be a great addition to Roku - until then, Steephill.tv on regular internet for the Eurosport (and others) feed.

If I could get all my cycling and NFL on Roku as live feeds which could be DVRed, I'd cancel DirecTV as everything else sucks!


----------

